# Mike James comming back???



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...ets_deal_for_mike_james_griffin_now_unlikely/



> The Rockets have had talks with the Minnesota Timberwolves about a long-shot deal in which they would acquire former Rockets Mike James and Eddie Griffin before today's trade deadline, two Western Conference officials said.
> 
> The Rockets, however, are among many teams that have inquired about James since he was replaced in the starting lineup by rookie Randy Foye. The Timberwolves are insisting that to get James any team must take Griffin, whom the Rockets, and most other teams, would likely then release.
> 
> ...


This is all to confusing.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

How does everyone feel about getting MJ for giving up Lucas and Sura's contract? We would still have Billy and Synder, I like lucas but think that Billy/Synder/Novak are our future and have more upside. This way, we really do get a former Rocket PG, plays D good shooter, I think it could work?

Don't know about the contracts? We could just release Griffin...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This trade does not go down!!! James and Griffin are about 7.9 million. As the article suggests, we would have to give up either Rafer or JHo to get this deal done and the rockets are not going to do that.

If you include JHo in the deal and are planning to release Griffin then all you have is Hayes at the PF.

If you include Rafer in the deal then what's the point? You have taken a guy who has been a pretty solid floor general and replaced him with a guy who like to shoot alot more than he should.

Only way this gets done is if Griffin is not included and at that point, WHY should Minnesota do this?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


jdiggidy said:


> This trade does not go down!!! James and Griffin are about 7.9 million. As the article suggests, we would have to give up either Rafer or JHo to get this deal done and the rockets are not going to do that.
> 
> If you include JHo in the deal and are planning to release Griffin then all you have is Hayes at the PF.
> 
> ...


NO NO NO , Stephen A Smith just reported that Jeff wants him back (MJ) to backup Rafer, not to trade any of our core. Just for Sura, I'm not smoking CRACK:lol: I DON'T WANNA TRADE RAFER??? Minny wants to rid itself of Eddie Griffins deal and make room for Randy Foye fulltime, MJ and Foye don't like each other. He's been benched, and ain't happy about it. JVG to the rescue...:clap2: This could be great! Stephen Said Jeff wants to surround Yao Ming and Tracy with as many shooters as possible for the playoffs YES! LETS DO IT....:yay: Can you imagine Rafer, Luther, and MJ popping threes on the Mavs:clap2: the good thing was Bonzi was not included in the deal, wheeww, I dont wanna trade Bonzaaiii


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

dont forget about james' trade kicker. 

if this trade goes down, expect snyder to head to minny. only 2 1/2 hours left, work quickly.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I like this deal if we dont trade Alston or Howard(Maybe Bonzi)


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I see no point in getting Mike James back. He's the same undersized two guard who looks for his own shot that he was two years ago. If he didn't like giving minutes up to Foye in Minnesota, then why would he like giving minutes up to Rafer in Houston? We have enough shooters (Battier, Tracy, Rafer, Head). There's no need to pack another one in there, especially one that is 31 years old with three years left on his contract.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why do we need James? All it is going to do is take away playing time from Head, and James is going to whine like a baby. 

We don't need any more guards.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Mike James appears headed back to Houston, possibly for the soon-to-be-retired Bob Sura and a first-round pick, according to a league source. Another player would have to be included by the Rockets to make it work. Steve Novak is considered a possibility.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/basketball/nba/02/22/deadline.buzz/index.html


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

cornholio said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/basketball/nba/02/22/deadline.buzz/index.html


NOVAK!!!!:rant: WTF, NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  Are they crazy, please tell me this is a joke, a freakin' Rumor!!!:no: Novak, Synder, Billy, and Luther, are our Future???


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Jon I just got this from S.I. com do you have anything on this subject, the deal looks like it is going to happen. • Mike James appears headed back to Houston, possibly for the soon-to-be-retired Bob Sura and a first-round pick, according to a league source. Another player would have to be included by the Rockets to make it work. Steve Novak is considered a possibility.
> 
> Nick,
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2007/02/the_tough_choice_mike_james_an_1.html


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The deal is dead. Nothing happened.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> The deal is dead. Nothing happened.


thankfully


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god Mike James isnt coming back we would have a have to take Griffin and also we would have a point guard who needs to learn to pass to a player in TMAC who is more liekly to hit the shot.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

So, is the trading in the NBA done? No more trading whatsoever?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> So, is the trading in the NBA done? No more trading whatsoever?


Nope all done 

The trade deadline was 3pm US Eastern time. So it was about 5 and half hours from this post


----------

